# Gaston, NC - #6654 M 14 Yrs URGENT



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

www.co.gaston.nc.us

#6654 14 yrs, male, marked adoptable, PTS DATE IS 10/20


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I've been watching this guy on the shelter's Facebook page. It seems like a woman is calling about him today and wants to adopt him. If she doesn't, my husband and I are thinking about taking him. 14 years old! Poor guy!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

He has a rescue hold if he doesn't go through a private adoption. Not sure which rescue.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm so glad it looks like he will be safe. My girl is almost 14. Here I am doing my best to keep her going. I can't imagine dumping her in a shelter. Poor old guy. I hope the rest of his life is peaceful.


----------



## missmyrexy29 (Oct 19, 2011)

poor guy,did any one adopt him yet?i just had to put my babyboy down yesterday and its so heartbreaking to see these poor babies in the shelter.my next baby is gonna be from here.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

missmyrexy29 said:


> poor guy,did any one adopt him yet?i just had to put my babyboy down yesterday and its so heartbreaking to see these poor babies in the shelter.my next baby is gonna be from here.



No his release date isn't until tomorrow. There is a rescue hold on him as a backup- so he is safe either way.


----------

